# Ring Worm?



## Zeus12 (Oct 12, 2012)

Zeus got these spots around his groin area yesterday. I noticed them last night after our afternoon walk when I went to scratch his belly. They were small and red, as we are still leash training I was having him stop and sit multiple times when he would pull on the leash, so when I saw them at first I chalked them up to Ant bites or something thinking maybe I had him sit in the wrong place. Anyway, I checked again this morning and they appeared more irritated, though he hasn't really shown any signs of discomfort (no scratching or whining). So I hopped on google and haven't really found anything concrete, though I did find a post where someone uploaded a pic of their dog with the exact same issue. I copied the pic and posted it here. I found no answers, some say ring worm and some say staff. Any ideas or remedies? Or should I just go straight to the vet after work today?


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I would go to the vet personally. Others might be able to give you more information but that's something I have not seen.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zeus12 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks, I think that is my plan anyway. It is my understanding that it is easy to confuse staff with ring worm in a lot of cases, so obviously I would hate to treat him for the wrong thing with a home remedy.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Understandable. I found a site that says a fly can also bite and give off ring worm looking regions.

http://www.m.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/dog-ringworms?page=1

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I just dealt with ringworm on one of my pups and my vet told me to put anti-fungal cream, like athlete's foot cream on them and they immediately went away, but his did not look quite like this. I hope you figure something out, poor guy


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

it does kinda look like ring worm. You can try and anti fungal or what we used on the farm is sulphur and you mix it with water till it is the consitency of a thick paste , you can also get a prescription for some anti fungal cream from the pharmasist. May want to see what the vet thinks it is though before you spend money on stuff that may not help if it isn't ring worm. is it just on his groin? have you checked the rest of him over? usually it isnt just contained to one area like that.


----------



## Zeus12 (Oct 12, 2012)

it does kinda look like ring worm. You can try and anti fungal or what we used on the farm is sulphur and you mix it with water till it is the consitency of a thick paste , you can also get a prescription for some anti fungal cream from the pharmasist. May want to see what the vet thinks it is though before you spend money on stuff that may not help if it isn't ring worm.


angelbaby said:


> is it just on his groin? have you checked the rest of him over? usually it isnt just contained to one area like that.


Yes, it just seems to be around the groin area, no problems anywhere else. Also as I mentioned earlier, it doesn't even seem to bother him. He sleeps at the foot of our bed, and he slept just fine all night, no itching or irritation it seems. I've got some anti-fungal cream. I think I will rub some of that on him tonight and see if that helps by morning. If not, I am going to take him to the vet. Def don't want it to spread, whatever it is. . .


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Nu-Stock helps as well with ring worm, I rotated between the anti fungal cream and the Nu-Stock, was gone in just a few days, lol


----------



## Zeus12 (Oct 12, 2012)

*It's aaalllll good!*

Well, I decided to give Zeus one more night with some anti-fungal cream i found in the medicine cabinet. I applied it last night and when we woke up this morning, it was all but gone. So I am guessing it was definitely ring worm. Either way, I am just glad my little guy is alright. Thanks for the advice everyone! :roll:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I dont think ringworm would go so fast. I know when my uncles cat had it , it took awhile for them to go not just over night. Who knows though I could be wrong. Glad it has healed up whatever it was.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Could be ring worm but I have never seen it present like that, doesn't mean not that's not what it is but... Could also be hives, dogs break out in hives in different ways and I'm guessing he got a contact allergy or got bit from something. Ringworm does not go away overnight it takes awhile so if it went away quickly I would bet more on hives. Either way putting something on it like you have will help calm it down as there is a lot of ingredients in that cream that will help with inflammation. I'd say put him on a dose of benadryl too, it won't hurt anything if it is ring worm but if it's an allergy it will help. Benadryl dosage is 1mg-3mg per pound of body weight. Most pills are 25mgs so if you have a 30-50lbs dog give two pills. BIgger give 75mg and so one. You can give that 3 times a day for an acute reaction. jmo


----------



## angelina54roberts (Jun 2, 2013)

My Francine had some ringworm in her face folds....became somewhat infected, crusty with bare skin showing. I used Ringworm Treatment Super Pack for small Breed Dogs of Q-Based Healthcare with a brand name PetsBestRx and it was cleared up in 2 days! I could not believe my eyes, the infected skin was gone, vanished and the skin was healed within a couple of days! If I had not used it and witnessed what happened, I would be skeptical. I am sold on this product for skin conditions. Her belly became somewhat red and irritated...sprayed this on her and it was cleared up and normal within a day! This stuff is fabulous! Also, have not had to used it again since on her face...been 2 months and her belly either. Highly recommend for French Bulldogs skin!


----------

